# Local tourneys?



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Any local tournaments? informal tournaments in the Akron area? I fished in a tournament run by a previous employer over the last few years. Usually ran about 6-10 boats. I may see if anyone is allowed to participate, maybe get a couple teams on from OGF to show em how its done. I will post here if entry is an option.
..
Huntinbull


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

I think portage has a wednesday night bass club.


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

Thursday nights at berlin


----------



## Bass Day (Apr 11, 2004)

Also Thursday nighters at Mosquito.


----------

